# Piedra Bridge down



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

*NFS Press Release*

For Immediate Release
March 11, 2008

River Running Hazard
Piedra River
Sheep Creek Bridge Down
The Sheep Creek Trail Bridge over the Piedra River within the San Juan
National Forest collapsed during the winter of 2008. The downed footbridge
remains well anchored at each end. It spans the entire river and will
likely accumulate considerable amounts of debris as water levels rise. The
bridge is below the First Box Canyon and about 3.5 river miles downstream
of the First Fork put-in. The location is roughly nineteen air miles west
of Pagosa Springs and five miles north of US Highway 160 where it crosses
the Piedra River.
This is a potentially life-threatening situation for river runners. Those
who choose to run this section will have to portage around the bridge and
any log jams which accumulate. Steep banks and the absence of beaches and
eddies above the bridge could make take-out extremely difficult to
hazardous.
There are certainly other hazards for river runners along the Piedra River
which require careful river-reading, scouting, and assessment of one’s
river running skills.
The Forest Service will not remove the bridge until after the high water
season due to safety and access reasons. For more information, contact the
Pagosa Public Lands office of the San Juan Public lands at 970 264-2268.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

For Immediate Release
April 25, 2008

Piedra River: Sheep Creek Bridge Boating Hazard Update

The Sheep Creek Trail Bridge over the Piedra River within the San Juan
National Forest collapsed during the winter of 2008. As of April 25, the
bridge no longer spans the river. However, it remains in the water and
is attached on the west side of the river. Even though it no longer
spans the river, in high water, the planking and wires of the bridge and
captured debris may not be visible. Approach the area with caution.
Steep banks and the absence of beaches and eddies above the location
could make a pull-out difficult to hazardous. There are certainly other
hazards for river runners along the Piedra River which require careful
river-reading, scouting, and assessment of one’s river running skills.

The bridge is below the First Box Canyon and about 3.5 river miles
downstream of the First Fork put-in. The location is roughly nineteen
air miles west of Pagosa Springs and five miles north of US Highway 160
where it crosses the Piedra River. For more information, contact the
Pagosa Public Lands office of the San Juan Public Lands at 970 264-2268.


Phyllis Wheaton
Visitor Information Services
San Juan Public Lands
Pagosa Ranger District
P.O. Box 310
Pagosa Springs, CO 81147
970 264-1503


----------

